# JDom -- getChild() liefert nicht nachvollziehbar null



## Biesterfeld (31. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

folgendes xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<sbml xmlns="http://www.sbml.org/sbml/level2" level="2" version="1">
    <model id="BoundaryCondExampleModel">
        <listOfCompartments>
            <compartment id="compartmentOne" size="1"/>
        </listOfCompartments>
        <listOfSpecies>
...
```
dazu folgender Code um an das Element "model" zu kommen:

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
this.model = (Element) builder.build( sbml ).getRootElement().getChild("model");
```

Leider ist this.model null.

```
this.model = (Element) builder.build( sbml ).getRootElement().getChildren().get(0);
```
 hingegen liefert mir das gewünschte Element.
Das Problem habe ich übrigens durchgängig mit allen Aufrufen von getChild() innerhalb des XML-Baumes. Habe ich irgendwas übersehen? Irgendjemand nen Tip für mich?

Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2006)

Namespace



> getChild(java.lang.String name)
> This returns the first child element within this element with the given local name and belonging to no namespace.


----------



## Biesterfeld (31. Jan 2006)

Danke,

das war unaufmerksam von mir.

Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------

